# Where do you get your fat free cheese?



## maneck35 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey..I wanted to know where you guys got your low fat/fat free cheese slices or grated cheese from in the UK.. I've looked a lot but not found cheese that is very low in fat...any tips?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

There's no such thing as fat-free cheese, only artificial stuff..!

Cheese and milk are good sources of protein and calcium, and perfectly OK as part of a planned bodybuilding diet.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why would you want fat free cheese?

I have used KollLess cheese when dieting in the past (low carbs and much less saturated fat- tastes OK as well)


----------



## maneck35 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks


----------



## maneck35 (Mar 23, 2009)

i meant low fat cheese...you do get fat free cheese slices in the US and they taste pretty much the same imo..where do u get kollLess?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Any supermarket in the cheese section.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

them cheese slices are sh!te,, cottage cheese or i think its called quark is the stuff you want


----------



## maneck35 (Mar 23, 2009)

naah cottage cheese n quark is soft cheese..i want something to make low fat pizzas


----------

